# Need help finding an udder picture



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

*Roundabout Bambi* AGS D20702

I am thinking this is an impossible dream... I have been looking for years. Has anyone here ever owned her or know someone that might have?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

do you know her parents reg name


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

http://jmfarm-vermont.com/nigerian_dwarf_goats/senior_does bottom right of the page


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Here is a link to her mother- and the roundabout farm who's no longer breeding but if you can contact her maybe she can point you in the right direction; http://www.freewebs.com/renewedrelics/otherroundaboutgoats.htm


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah that's as far as I have gotten as well... J & M no pics, and I'm waiting on a reply from Roundabout, but I fear they wont be able to help. And the adventure continues... Thank you for taking your time to lend me a hand!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

The one has a pic but not an udder- and one of her mother but I couldn't find that either. I would hope Roundabout may have something.


----------

